# webcam nicht unter /dev/video0 aufgelistet

## FrancisA

Hallo, bei meinem Acer Aspire 7741G ist eine Ali Webcam eingebaut. Unter Ubuntu funktioniert sie. Ich habe bei make menuconfig Video für Linux und einige Optionen probiert, das device wird aber nicht erkannt oder aufgelistet.

```

franz@ubuntu:~$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. 
```

Welche Infos wären noch nötig? .config?

Danke schon einmal

 Zur Info: Ist schon gelöst, habe es mit guvcview probiert. Ehm: Wie kann ich einen Thread auf [solved] setzen, wie ich das hier schon oft gesehen habe? 

----------

## wbdan

Wenn Ubuntu noch drauf ist, dann schau doch mal nach welche Module geladen sind.

Nach diesen Modulen kannst dann im Menuconfig suchen.

Jenes welches fann für eine Cam ist wirds dann sein.

dan

Zur Info: Ich hab dass kleingedruckte zu spät gelesen ...

Änder den Titl des ersten Posts und bringe irgendwo ein "[Solved]" unter ...

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

welches Modul auf welchem Device sitzt (bei pci-Devices) kannst Du übrigens mit folgendem Befehl sehen:

```
/usr/sbin/lspci -k
```

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> welches Modul auf welchem Device sitzt (bei pci-Devices) kannst Du übrigens mit folgendem Befehl sehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke euch, auf einmal ists gegangen  :Wink:  Ich habe für s2-liplianin noch etwas im menuconfig geändert  (vielleicht lags daran) und dann eben s2-liplianin erstellt.

```

franz@localhost /mnt/src/s2-liplianin_gentoo $ /usr/sbin/lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 18)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel modules: radeon

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 037e

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 033d

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e021

   Kernel driver in use: wl

   Kernel modules: wl

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

```

Da finde ich aber nichts von einer webcam.

```

franz@localhost /mnt/src/s2-liplianin_gentoo $ sudo /usr/sbin/lsusb -v

Password: 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

...

```

(Rest weggelassen)

Da finde ich keine Informationen über einen Treiber.

----------

